# Inside corner applicators



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

Which is better. a 2 wheeled inside applicator or 4 wheeled. Whats the difference in performance?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a 2 wheeled cam am, Didn't like it for several reasons, Got a west tech 4 wheel, That's great, Glides along smooth.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Have a 2 wheel CanAm and also a 4 wheel one. Don't like either. The 2 wheel doesn't seem to leave enough mud in the angle and the 4 wheel leaves too much mud


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Terrence35 said:


> Which is better. a 2 wheeled inside applicator or 4 wheeled. Whats the difference in performance?


2 wheel works well for me. For performance example, video of 2buck jr. running a 2 wheel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1SlVSFsNuU

Haven't tried the 4 wheel, so don't know on them.


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

JustMe said:


> 2 wheel works well for me. For performance example, video of 2buck jr. running a 2 wheel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1SlVSFsNuU
> 
> Haven't tried the 4 wheel, so don't know on them.


What can of angle head is that he is using for the finish? A flusher or a mechanical angle head ?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Terrence35 said:


> What can of angle head is that he is using for the finish? A flusher or a mechanical angle head ?


From the looks of it and how it operates, that'll be a 3" flusher. 2buck and 2buck jr. had gone to doing tape coat with a 2 1/2" angle head, followed by a flusher for finish coat. They stepped up to 3 1/2" for the flusher size, maybe sometime after that video was done. 2buck said the corners were turning out nice with that combination. Were getting compliments on them.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

JustMe said:


> 2 wheel works well for me. For performance example, video of 2buck jr. running a 2 wheel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1SlVSFsNuU
> 
> Haven't tried the 4 wheel, so don't know on them.


obvious who is faster out of the 2bucks:whistling2:


----------



## JohnNeggere (Oct 22, 2015)

2 wheels for sure. Don t think about it


----------

